# Tybee Island Pier Report 4-13



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Got to the pier around 11am and stayed until about 630 this evening. Not much action on the low tide other than a few sand perch. Nice sized black drum were being pulled out of the surf. Once the tide came in, so did the fish. Whiting were being caught left and right, some really big, especially by tourists that were showing me up.  

Ended the day with 5 nice whiting sitting in the cooler, the rest went back to the water. Biggest fish caught all day was a 3ft bonnethead shark that hit someone's line while he went for nachos. He wasn't happy.

Also got a visit from the game warden, who was surprisingly lenient to many people on the pier. No tickets written, despite the fact that many tourists didn't have licenses. Of course, this was before the whiting blitz.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Whats the fine per fish there with out a LIC. Bet the LIC is cheaper? Makes for a expensive vacation but not in this case.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Depends what kind of mood the warden is when he gets to the pier. I have seen alot of people just get off with warnings, other times he throws the book at them. Usually, there's as many as 4 wardens at once. This time it was just one warden and it looked like it was casual day for him. I had one run-in with them last year and it was the whole squad. Didn't know I needed a license to fish off the pier. Used to the SC and VA pier pay-piers.

It really comes down to which warden you run into. The non-resident license is only 24 bucks and it covers both fresh and saltwater, which is one hell of a deal.


----------

